# Caulk bottom of baseboards in bathroom?



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I would not caulk the bottom of a baseboard. There is no need to. If you caulk, it will get discolored over time and not look good.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have never saw it done.

But thinking about it, it might keep water from penetrating underneath the baseboard, and causing a moldy wall problem.

Depends on how wet your floor might get in an accidental toilet overflow, or from a wet body after their shower, etc.

ED


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't do it and there shouldn't be drywall all the way down to the floor to soak up moisture if any gets under the baseboard.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't see any harm in caulking those baseboards, and I do see the potential benefit of any water splashed on the floor from the tub not causing an issue with the drywall of the ceiling below (if there is one).

But, I wouldn't use ANY caulk. I would go out of my way to buy Kop-R-Lastic caulk because it forms a synthetic rubber that has higher cohesive strength than it does adhesive strength. That means, it sticks to itself even better than it sticks to other construction materials. And, that, in turn, means that when it comes time to remove the baseboard (and the caulk under it), that old Kop-R-Lastic will pull off like a rubber rope.

I have 66 windows in my building, and I won't use any caulk on them except Kop-R-Lastic because it makes removing the old caulk a breeze (even though you have to pull hard to get it off) because it pulls off CLEANLY, making the next step (which is applying the new caulk) easy as pie.

If it wuz me, I'd put clear Kop-R-Lastic under your baseboards, and I don't see any reason why that would create any problems, but I do see how it could potentially avoid some problems.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I was going to add that I always caulk the joint between an ABS toilet floor flange and the sheet vinyl around it. That way, if the wax seal leaks I find out about it by the water ON TOP of the sheet vinyl, not the purple/brown stain growing inside the sheet vinyl.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I noticed I was getting significant cold drafts coming in under the baseboards in my bathroom. I caulked it all up. I used painter's tape on the tile, thinking it would give me a nice straight line for the caulk. Unfortunately, it is impossible to tape down into the grout lines. So the caulk oozed under the tape and basically looks pretty crappy. Something to watch out for.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

No need to caulk. Just call it done. Ron


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If the tile is ceramic or some kind of stone, a matching baseboard is even better. Then you caulk it with silicone.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If insulation is in the wall and the drywall/bottom plate is not caulked, caulk it to meet minimum code.

Gary


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you have the dark line then caulk it but I would not use silicone in the future you may want or need to re-paint. Sometimes floors are not perfectly level so the gap is not even caulk will fill this in and make so it's not obvious.

The secret to a good caulking job is cut the end of the tube as small as you can, most people cut it too large then they have way too much caulk to try to smooth or tool.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

In wet areas I always run a bead of caulk and then seat the base into it (blind caulk). It keeps the water out and you don't see the caulk.


----------

